# Deep Joy!



## ianb (Oct 23, 2009)

I have spent the last two evenings building myself a new PC  . Wonder upon wonder it started up first time, no leads connected the wrong way round! After installing Windows 7 64 bit and some mighty updates, installed Lightroom 2.5, started it up and pointed to my catalog - guess what? ............................ Perfect! Fabulous! Pop and there it was! Lightroom 64 bit up and running - 125'' photos and going like a bullet - Deep Joy    

New System:

Quad Core 2.8 Ghz, 8Gb RAM, 1 x 25'Gb HD (OS & Applications), 1 x 1Tb internal HD (photos and catalogs) & ATI Radeon 489' (1Gb Ram) Graphics.
24 inch LCD monitor. Windows 7 64 bit.

My oh my, who's a happy bunny then!!!! Just thought I'd share


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 23, 2009)

Respect rule #5 then!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 23, 2009)

Excellent, Ian. My gear is roughly in the same league (Vista HP 64, waiting on my free Upgrade to Win7) and the increase in performance over my old setup is spectacular.


----------

